

How much do you make? - Ruby Developer Income Survey - oomkiller
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dG94WXN3cG9XYXEtd0Q4VVdENWdMaHc6MQ

======
oomkiller
Results are here:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApTNW4d_0R07dG9...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApTNW4d_0R07dG94WXN3cG9XYXEtd0Q4VVdENWdMaHc)

